# summer project



## napoleonsays (Mar 1, 2010)

this was my first really big project that i contracted myself - i'd worked for my dad for most of the past 15 yrs. now i'm on my own.

we hung, finished, and painted the whole thing. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thedavidclub/4947366018/in/photostream/


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like it turned out great! Whats the texture? Are those pillars rock and bead? Good work!


----------



## napoleonsays (Mar 1, 2010)

the finish was smooth - tape and then 8" box on second coat, 10" on third.

beed were a headache. they took about 5 hours just to hang -- in retrospect, i wish we'd've used vinyl, but that was too time consuming and they were pushing for a july 3 opening so they could have a cookout for potential customers on the 4th.

the pillars were added by the carpenter. they were some sort of fiberglass.

when we painted we used : one coat of primer + one coat of benjamin moore with a 1/2 in roller.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

We posted at the same time!

scott


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

well since this is a dead thread,what idea did you come up with to fix those 45 degree angles scott


----------



## Mcex-boarder (Oct 12, 2009)

Shut off the water to both bathrooms and you should do okay without fans.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Hate to say it, but I had just enough of that "crap" to redo it (had about 3" left over when done!). The stuff I have is 4" wide. I think a roller would have eliminated the problem, but I didn't have one for off angles.

I won't buy it again, now that I know. You guys are "learnin" me well! :thumbsup:

scott


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

keep your fingers crossed that it don't fall off !!!!!
but yeah next time ,when you use no coat or ultra flex ,you can use the angle roller to help set it,works nice


----------

